# Good tripod for EOS M ?



## marsfoto (Jul 10, 2013)

After playing with brand new EOS M for a while now, it is time to take it out for some real pictures.
Here is what I'm intending with it, use it as my daily camera. I've got 22mm & 18-55 lens for it, so will love to carry both lenses with me along with an extra battery. 
I'm thinking a small tripod that can handle EOS M would be great for taking landscapes from time to time. I want something that can be folded and carried in bag along with EOS M.
What are my options ?


----------



## Mellonhead (Jul 10, 2013)

If light weight and portability are important, I use a monopod. Or you could get one of those beanbag thingys that let you prop your camera up on top of cars and rocks and things. The EOS-M is so light that would probably work.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 10, 2013)

Joby Gorillapod, probably the Hybrid model.


----------



## play (Jul 10, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000ANCPNM/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## marsfoto (Jul 10, 2013)

Thank you all for response, so what would be other alternative for little bit longer tripd than ultrapod ? The ultrapod looks really good option but if I need somewhat longer alternative to ultrapod, what will be my option ?


----------



## Swphoto (Jul 10, 2013)

marsfoto said:


> Thank you all for response, so what would be other alternative for little bit longer tripd than ultrapod ? The ultrapod looks really good option but if I need somewhat longer alternative to ultrapod, what will be my option ?



I already have the GorillaPod Focus, and it will work well with the M, even with heavier lenses mounted. It's probably overkill, though - the Hybrid, as neuro suggested, or the SLR-Zoom are probably better options for the M.

It has really come in handy as a vacation tripod - usually used with a gripped 5D3/24-70 I/580EX II. With something light (where the legs don't have to fold very far out), like the M + 22mm, the height is right at 14" with the Joby Ballhead X.


----------



## brad-man (Jul 10, 2013)

Need to give us a budget. My current little pod is http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-SIRUI-T-1205X-Carbon-Fiber-Tripod-Legs-/251259102738?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a8035a612

A more budget-minded one is http://www.amazon.com/Slik-Sprint-Pro-II-Release/dp/B002821ESU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1373487994&sr=8-1&keywords=SLIK+SPRINT+PRO+ll


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 10, 2013)

brad-man said:


> Need to give us a budget.



Very true. Case in point, I will probably frequently use my EOS M with a tripod/head that costs close to four times what I paid for the camera and lens (RRS TQC-14 + BH-30 LR).


----------



## Phenix205 (Jul 10, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Joby Gorillapod, probably the Hybrid model.


+1. I love this tripod.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jul 10, 2013)

http://reallyrightstuff.com/Items.aspx?code=RRSPkgs-25&key=cat


----------



## mingyuansung (Jul 11, 2013)

I am looking at this travel tripod. Have not bought it yet. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00820A86Q/mystuff04


----------



## mgkaplan (Jul 11, 2013)

Here are two excellent tripods to consider. I have two Sirui's and they are the highest quality and very affordable.

This one is a kit which includes the ball head:

http://www.canogacamera.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=23233

This set of legs would need a head purchased separately:

http://www.canogacamera.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=

Here is the ball head that I use with this tripod:

http://www.canogacamera.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=23254


----------



## marsfoto (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks all for now I went with cheap Pedco UltraPod as that would be easy to carry in my Thinktank Mirrorless mover 30i bag.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000ANCPNM/ref=oh_details_o01_s01_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## DanoPhoto (Jul 11, 2013)

+1 for the Joby GorillaPods. They have a big line of them that can fit any need or budget.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 11, 2013)

Dave_NYC said:


> I also have the Gorillapod (SLR version) which I was also using for speedlite placement (along with FRIO http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004CBTCFC/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1),



I infer that you don't have the Joby ballhead for the SLR Zoom. I use my SLR Zoom for Speedlite placement, too. I have the Joby BH-1 ballhead on it, and they make a little cold shoe flash clip for it (which I ran across on a clearance table at a camera store).


----------

